# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Ku ndryshjojne besimtaret bektashi nga ne?????

## besnikuu

Jam shume kurjoze te ti se ku ndryshojne besimatret bektshi nga ne??????
Sepse ata kam degjuar se pranojne Kur`an-in si liber te shenjet dhe shume gjera te fese islame mire po nga ana tjeter nuk i zbatojne plotesish  keto rregulla sepse nuk falen si ne, konsumojne alkoohol etj.
 :Lulja3:

----------


## onpeja

Po une do ta jap pergjigjen e njejt sikur ne nenforumin e komunitetit bektashi por atje u fshi,

Pergjigja eshte:
Chdo devijim apo reformim i asaj qe eshte zbritur nga Allahu eshte jo fe.
Me fjale tjera bektashizmi nuk eshte fe, por eshte qejfe njerzish, adoptime te elementeve nga "fete" tjera, mos perfillje e librit te Zotit Kur'anit, lejime qe i ka ndaluar Zoti, ndalime qe jane te lejuara nga Zoti. 

Kam pa disa foto te nje shehi i cili ne ate faltoren e vet "teqe" kishte me teper alkool se sa ka nje kafiteri luksoze sot.

kjo mjafton qe nje drejtim sekt ta largoj nga orbita e vet, e mos te flasim se besojne ne shehun si te mbrojtur nga mekatet, si ndermjetesues me Zotin etj. qe nuk kane baze ne Islam. Dhe per mua personalisht ata me se paku jane musliman.

----------


## albprofiler

> Po une do ta jap pergjigjen e njejt sikur ne nenforumin e komunitetit bektashi por atje u fshi,
> 
> Pergjigja eshte:
> Chdo devijim apo reformim i asaj qe eshte zbritur nga Allahu eshte jo fe.
> Me fjale tjera bektashizmi nuk eshte fe, por eshte qejfe njerzish, adoptime te elementeve nga "fete" tjera, mos perfillje e librit te Zotit Kur'anit, lejime qe i ka ndaluar Zoti, ndalime qe jane te lejuara nga Zoti. 
> 
> Kam pa disa foto te nje shehi i cili ne ate faltoren e vet "teqe" kishte me teper alkool se sa ka nje kafiteri luksoze sot.
> 
> kjo mjafton qe nje drejtim sekt ta largoj nga orbita e vet, e mos te flasim se besojne ne shehun si te mbrojtur nga mekatet, si ndermjetesues me Zotin etj. qe nuk kane baze ne Islam. Dhe per mua personalisht ata me se paku jane musliman.


Une po te besoj se ka dervish dhe shehler qe pijne alkohol.
Mirepo ato se çfare po shkruani ju  nuk jane te verteta .
Shume mire do te ju vinte disa hoxhallarve dhe do tju shkonte per shtati asaj propagandes te tyre, sikur ju do te kishit ndonje foto nga ndonje teqe ku ka alkohol me shume se ne kafene .
Menjeher do ti kishit botuar ,shtypur ,printuar neper te gjitha mediumet ku gjenden ata.  
Nuk ma merr mendja se nga meshira ju nuk i tregoni keto faktet e juaja  ,pastaj kta hoxhallaret duhet qe ti shpetojne xhematin prej te keqijave 
Besom i kam vizituar me se paku nja 10 teqe ne Kosove dhe kurr nuk kam pare ndonjeher alkohol apo gjera te tjera çfare flasin hoxhallaret .
Jam bindur vete se shumçka  çfare shkruajne nje pjese e hoxhallerve per  dervish jane veçse rrena dhe propaganda te flliqta .

Tjeter gje eshte lenja pas dore e disa rregullave te islamit nga klerik te te gjitha grupeve qe jane ne islam.

Ehli sunnet eshte grupi me i madh ne islam .
Ju vet pohoni se Ehli sunneti jane  80 apo 90% e popullit islam .
Pra shiqoni se çfare behet ne kete xhematin e juaj te madh , shiqoni se rregulla te islamit thyhen ,sa perqind nga ky grup i juaji e pijne alkoholin dhe bejne gjera qe nuk ikan hije nje muslimanit .
Ne qofte se dini pakez matematik do tju dalin shume shifra te tjera .
Tek e fundit eshte per te miren e secilit qe ai vete ti gjej mangesit e veta .

Ne qofte se don te mund te bisedojm se kush çka ka bere  per qejfe te veta ne islam dhe qfare sektash jane krijuar ne islam  .

Vetem se thuaj indritit mos ti fshij postimet , ai ndoshta edhe kete postim e fshin .

Perndryshe bene ju vete qejfin ketu duke u mburrur dhe duke fyer te tjeret ,duke u marr me lloj lloj propagandash dhe rrenash .Edhe me ne fund ngjitjani emrin vetes musliman apo pasues i tradites se Pejgamberit a.s

----------


## Bani gjk

Selam (paq)

onpeja dhe only truth, ju me duket  nuk e keni nderment te shpjegoni se ku ndrryshojn met vertet bektashit dhe Ehli suneti, por ju doni te trregoni se  qfar ben  hoxha dhe  shehi, plus xhemati i hoxhes dhe i shehit !!!
Nuk eshte ne rregull kjo me sa me duket mua, sepse shpi pa wc nuk ka, thot populli !!

Onpeja thot e kam par nje sheh qe mban raki ne teqe
kurse un po thom qe babai im e ka par  hoxhen e lagjes ton ne ramazanit tu ngren e tu pi, pa qen hoxha as pak i smur, plus plus e ka porosit babain tim te mos te ju trregon  mahalles ... heheh!

Only truth Citim: *Mirepo ato se çfare po shkruani ju nuk jane te verteta* 
Kurse un po them qe sod per sod 75% e shehave e luaj rrolin e evliave, kurse veprojn kret kunder kuranit dhe pejgamberit a.s, per kto jam i sigurt  sepse i njoh vet dhe e di se qka veprojin.

Onpeja Citim: *si ndermjetesues me Zotin etj. qe nuk kane baze ne Islam.*
Kush nuk ka baz ne islam, ndermjetsimi a ? Nese mendon kshtu atehere e ke shumm Gabim

Citim Only truth:*Nuk ma merr mendja se nga meshira ju nuk i tregoni keto faktet e juaja  
Menjeher do ti kishit botuar ,shtypur ,printuar neper te gjitha mediumet ku gjenden ata.*
Kurse un po them qe ka  hoxhallar qe shum sende i mbulojn per hir te mshires, ata qe i kishin botuar jana ata qe e din edhe ti, e jo gjith hoxhallaret.

Un kam pasur dhe kam per te pas rrespekt shum te madhe per Shehlert dhe dervishet  qe kan jetuar para kti brezi, sepse kam lexuar dhe kam ndegjuar se qfar kan ber ata gjat jetes.
Kurse per kta te sodit, shummmmm pak jon ata qe e meritojn ti quaj sheh apo dervish.
E sa per qe mbajin alkohol neper teqe kjo nuk eshte as pak  vertet, por e vertet eshe qe disa te sodit e pijin alkoholin  si ujin hehe (kuptohet nga fjela nuk dal vetem qe pin alkohol.)

Tash ju kisha lut mos ti qoni shum pluhur ksaj pune, sepse me dy fjal nuk shpjegohet se ku dallohet bektashit e shiiat e ehlisuneti e wehabistat etj.
Kuj i intereson me gjersisht kjo pun let lexoj libra, jo ka then filani dhe ka thon halani.

Selam (paq)

----------


## albprofiler

Bani gjk ti ke te drejte ne disa gjera çfare shkruajte me lart .
Mirepo diçka nuk me ke kuptuar ,une shkruajta me lart se ka shume klerik nga te gjitha grupet qe nuk ju permbahen rregullave islamike ashtu siç duhet .Une nuk i perjashtova as tarikatet me kete.
Ka ne ndonje vend ka me te mire sunni ka ne ndonje vend ka me te mire sufi dhe ndodh edhe e kunderta e tyre .

Postimi im ishte per ata qe pretendojne se i kane qit punet ne terezi (ne dyzen ashtu siç thojme ne ne kosove).
Te gjithe kemi nevoje per kritike

----------


## albprofiler

> Jam shume kurjoze te ti se ku ndryshojne besimatret bektshi nga ne??????
> Sepse ata kam degjuar se pranojne Kur`an-in si liber te shenjet dhe shume gjera te fese islame mire po nga ana tjeter nuk i zbatojne plotesish  keto rregulla sepse nuk falen si ne, konsumojne alkoohol etj.


Ke degjuar nje te pavertet Bektashit dhe te gjitha tarikatet e tjera e besojne Kuranin komplet dhe pa asnje ndryshim .
Mund te ndodh qe komentimi i Kuranit te jete ndryshe nga te tjeret.

Sa per alkohol te gjithe njerezit ne bote e pijne alkoholin pa dallim se kujt thone se i perkasin .

Edhe une e pi nganjehere ndonje birre .Se sa mekat po bej i paguaj une vete ,e kam kurrizin tim . Edhe te tjeret çfare bejne me veprat e tyre ata i paguajne vete ato gjera.

Edhe sa i perket rregullave ne islam ka lloj lloj interpretimesh te Kuranit .
Ka edhe lloj lloj interpretuesish te haditheve .
Nga keto dy gjera mvarret se si secili nga ne e percakton  vet  islamin.

Nje duhet ta dini te gjithe une kurr nuk lexuar apo degjuar se Shehleret dhe Dervishet bejne ndasi dhe bejne urrejtje nderfetare ne mes njerzve.
Parimi i tyre eshte miresia dhe vellazerimi i njerezve.

----------


## onpeja

Do mundohem ti gjeje perseri ato foto dhe do ti postoj nese e shihni edhe ju te arsyeshme dhe moderatori, por nuk deshiroi qe ne keto kohra konfuziteti, kur shumica nuk dine se chka eshte ehli sunneti e chka shija.

Bani_Gjk te deshiroj te jesh prej atyre qe te lejohet te ndermjetesosh ne diten e gjykimit, e sa i perket ne kete bote nuk ka ndermjetesues.

Ok, ka dhe do te kete prej hoxhallarve, qe thejne ligjet, nuk marr si argument ate, por te lejohet haptazi nje thyerje e ligjit nga xhamija nuk ka dhe nuk do te kete, si lloji i alkoolit.

Kame pare dhe kame degjuar ne TV21 nje ceremoni te nje shehi te gjakoves, me besoni se citimet e kuranit, nuk kishin te bejne me gjuhen arabe e lere me kur'anin, ishi si nje mix kengesh.

....

----------


## ubejde82

> Jam shume kurjoze te ti se ku ndryshojne besimatret bektshi nga ne??????
> Sepse ata kam degjuar se pranojne Kur`an-in si liber te shenjet dhe shume gjera te fese islame mire po nga ana tjeter nuk i zbatojne plotesish  keto rregulla sepse nuk falen si ne, konsumojne alkoohol etj.
> [B]


Ndryshimi i pare dhe me i madhe midis ehli synetit e tyre eshte pa dyshim shirku (lutja per mire ose mbrojtje ose ndermjetsim dikujt tjeter pas ALLAHUT).ky eshte gjynahu me imadh.ALLAHU na ruajt.
13. (prkujtoju popullit tënd) Kur Llukmani duke e këshilluar, birit të vetr i tha: ìO djali im, mos i përshkruaj All-llahut shok, sepse idhujtaria është padrejtësi më e madhe.sure Lukman

----------


## buki19

E pata degjuar nje thenje shum te shkurter te nje dijetari Islam ne lidhje me
bektashite dhe tarikatet tjera,ai tha keshtu:-tarikatet mund te ken 99 te mira,
por kan nje te keqe e cila con ne xhehnem (nuk e dij sa cendron kjo thenje).

----------


## buki19

> Ke degjuar nje te pavertet Bektashit dhe te gjitha tarikatet e tjera e besojne Kuranin komplet dhe pa asnje ndryshim .
> *Mund te ndodh qe komentimi i Kuranit te jete ndryshe nga te tjeret.**Sa per alkohol te gjithe njerezit ne bote e pijne alkoholin pa dallim se kujt thone se i perkasin .
> 
> Edhe une e pi nganjehere ndonje birre .Se sa mekat po bej i paguaj une vete ,e kam kurrizin tim . Edhe te tjeret çfare bejne me veprat e tyre ata i paguajne vete ato gjera.
> 
> Edhe sa i perket rregullave ne islam ka lloj lloj interpretimesh te Kuranit .
> Ka edhe lloj lloj interpretuesish te haditheve .
> Nga keto dy gjera mvarret se si secili nga ne e percakton  vet  islamin.*
> Nje duhet ta dini te gjithe une kurr nuk lexuar apo degjuar se Shehleret dhe Dervishet bejne ndasi dhe bejne urrejtje nderfetare ne mes njerzve.
> Parimi i tyre eshte miresia dhe vellazerimi i njerezve.


*Per kete pretendim dhe forum nuk ma merr mendja se duhet cfardo komenti*

----------


## onpeja

> only_Truth: Shume mire do te ju vinte disa hoxhallarve dhe do tju shkonte per shtati asaj propagandes te tyre, sikur ju do te kishit ndonje foto nga ndonje teqe ku ka alkohol me shume se ne kafene


ja ku e keni foton, nese e sheh te arsyeshme Indrit mund ta fshish, Only_Truth bindu se nuk flas bosh, kete edhe shum foto tjera mund te i gjesh ne nje kalendar qe e kishte shperndar ky fare shehi, keshtu qe gjeta ate kalendar dhe e skenova kete foto. Nese nuk ju mjaftojn ka ende.



Shihni Kuranin me tespi ne dore, ne krahun e majt shihen shishet me verera dhe alkool prej me te ndryshmeve.

Buki19 faleminderit per postimin tende, Allahu te shperbleft.

Dua te jeme i ndergjegjshem per kohen qe jetojme.

Selam

----------


## buki19

> ja ku e keni foton, nese e sheh te arsyeshme Indrit mund ta fshish, Only_Truth bindu se nuk flas bosh, kete edhe shum foto tjera mund te i gjesh ne nje kalendar qe e kishte shperndar ky fare shehi, keshtu qe gjeta ate kalendar dhe e skenova kete foto.
> 
> 
> 
> Shihni Kuranin me tespi ne dore, ne krahun e majt shihen shishet me verera dhe alkool prej me te ndryshmeve.
> 
> Buki19 faleminderit per postimin tende, Allahu te shperbleft.
> 
> Dua te jeme i ndergjegjshem per kohen qe jetojme.
> ...



......ha ha ha ...cka bone ore onpeja....inshallah Zoti e mbyll njerin sy...e nuk i sheh ato rekvizitet skenike ne prapavij te skenes.

----------


## onpeja

> ......ha ha ha ...cka bone ore onpeja....inshallah Zoti e mbyll njerin sy...e nuk i sheh ato rekvizitet skenike ne prapavij te skenes.



Uallahi jane foto te verteta, nuk desha qe ti shihet fetyra dhe intervenova ne foto, ate kalendar mund ta gjeni edhe ju e ti shihni vet.

----------


## albprofiler

> Uallahi jane foto te verteta, nuk desha qe ti shihet fetyra dhe intervenova ne foto, ate kalendar mund ta gjeni edhe ju e ti shihni vet.


Edhe une te thash ma perpara se e besoj se ka besimtar te tarikateve qe e pijne alkoholin edhe ju tregova se edhe une e pij naj birre ndonje here .

Existon edhe filmi spo me kujtohet titulli i tij por aktori yne i njohur Hamdi Shehu  (i cili eshte sheh edhe vete me sa kam degjuar) e luan rolin kryesor ,filmi eshte per shehun e Rahovecit qe e vrajne serbet . 
Edhe aty paraqitet qe shehleret e pijne alkoholin .

E pranoj se alkoholi ndalohet edhe shume veta te tarikateve me kane thene qe ndalohet , por pyetja eshte se ju i zmadhoni shume here gjerat , ju nje insekt e beni elefant.

Keshtu me pelqeni kur silni fakte .
Per pune te alkoholit keni sjell fakte edhe une nuk e kam mohuar per Zotin jo ,por a do te sillni fakte edhe per te tjerat gjera çfare flasin disa hoxhallar poshte e perpjet.

Do te flas me vone se njehere nuk kam kohe

----------


## madmen

> Keshtu me pelqeni kur silni fakte .
> Per pune te alkoholit keni sjell fakte edhe une nuk e kam mohuar per Zotin jo ,por a do te sillni fakte edhe per te tjerat gjera çfare flasin disa hoxhallar poshte e perpjet.


fakti me i madh qe mund te te jepet eshte




> Ndryshimi i pare dhe me i madhe midis ehli synetit e tyre eshte pa dyshim shirku (lutja per mire ose mbrojtje ose ndermjetsim dikujt tjeter pas ALLAHUT).ky eshte gjynahu me imadh.ALLAHU na ruajt.


pra ata bejne nje nder gjynahet me te medha. ne islam disa gjynahe pra gjera qe jane te ndaluara ne kuran dhe hadith do te denohen ne diten e gjykimit ku njeriz do te japin llogari per to. ndersa disa gjynahe te tjera qe bien ndesh me me shtyllat e fese islame te nxjerrin nga feja sic eshte pershembull mos pranimi i namazit si farz,etj.
sa per punen e alkoolit ka dhe besimtare musulmane qe pijne dhe pa dyshim qe ato do te japin llogari diten e gjykimit per punet qe kan bere,si te gjithe njerzit .

----------


## Bani gjk

Onpeja citim:* e sa i perket ne kete bote nuk ka ndermjetesues.*
Onpeja,  Ehlisuneti nuk e mohojn  qe pejgamberet dhe evliat munden me ndermjetsu te Allahu xh.h, si te gjall po ashtu kur te ndrrojn jet (sepse ata nuk vdesin) !!!!
Per kundrazi ata e lejojn ndermjetsimin nepermjat pejgamberit  dhe evliave !!!
Ktu nuk po mundem te kuptoj.

Onpeja Citim: *por te lejohet haptazi nje thyerje e ligjit nga xhamija nuk ka dhe nuk do te kete, si lloji i alkoolit.* 
49:12. O ju që keni besuar, largohuni prej dyshimeve të shumta, meqë disa dyshime janë mëkat dhe mos hulumtoni për zbulimin e të metave të njeri tjetrit, dhe mos përgojoni njëri tjetrin; a mos ndonjëri prej jush dëshiron të hajë mishin e vëllait të vet të vdekur? Atë pra e urreni! Kini frikë nga ndëshkimi i All-llahut, e All-llahu është mëshrues, Ai pranon shumë pendimin. 

Onpeja, un nuk  e di a e bejin ket pergojimin neper xhami apo neper studiot e tyre, por per ti ndegju ligjeratat te disa hoxhallarve wehabi nuk ke qfar te ndegjon perveq pergojime te besimtarve tjer, nuk ke qfar te degjon ne ato ligjerata perveq, Ata jan kshtu, ata qert  jan ashtu !! Por ket e bjen edhe neper xhamit e tyre ma merr mendja.
Ata le qe pergojojn, po ata edhe shpifin per muslimanet tjer sa te munden !
A nuk te duket ty kto thyrje te ligjeve te Kuranit a ?
Ket nuk e ben vetem nje hoxh wehabi, por ket e bejn me qindrra hoxhallar wehabi.
Un nuk po di qfar po don me then me ket fjalen Ligj, por me gjith ate te ceka vetem nje ligj qe e thejin, kurse per ti  permend ligjet tjera na duhet koh bukur e gjat.

Onpeja Citim: *Kame pare dhe kame degjuar ne TV21 nje ceremoni te nje shehi te gjakoves*
Heheh more mos mi permend shehat e gjakoves sa bash po me vjen per te qesh me ta, ata le qe nuk kan lidhje me islamin, por ata as shkollat fillore si kan te kryne , kuptohet jo gjith, por  80%  e tyre.
Hahah met vertet ajo foto qe e postove qenka interesante dhe e kisha lutur inderitin qe te mos e fshij at ahmak.
Onpeja qfar menon ti, aj tipi qe u dal ne foto me kuran ne dor e me alkohol per rreth, a eshte i dal nga islami ?
Kuptohet n.q.f e beson kuranin hak pejgamberin Muhamed hak dhe gjith kushtet e islamit hak (ktu perfshir 5 vakte namaz jo dy hehe).

Selam (paq)

----------


## Bani gjk

Buki 19 Citim: *tarikatet mund te ken 99 te mira,
por kan nje te keqe e cila con ne xhehnem (nuk e dij sa cendron kjo thenje).*

Ajo e keqja qe te qon ne xhehnem eshte vetem nje, e ajo eshte ti pershkruash zotit shok ( ti lutesh dikujt tjeter ne vend te Allahut).
Shum mir e ka pasur aj dijatar, qe 99 te mira mi pas nuk kan vleft , kur ta ben ket te keqe, por pytja eshte qe a i luten ata qati vorri apo vetem lypin ndermjetsim ????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## onpeja

> Onpeja qfar menon ti, aj tipi qe u dal ne foto me kuran ne dor e me alkohol per rreth, a eshte i dal nga islami ?
> Kuptohet n.q.f e beson kuranin hak pejgamberin Muhamed hak dhe gjith kushtet e islamit hak (ktu perfshir 5 vakte namaz jo dy hehe).
> 
> Selam (paq)


Bani me gjithe pershtypjen e mire qe kame fitu nga shkrimet tua me duhet te kthej pergjigje.

Bani or vella si mund te beson ky far tipi Kur'anin kur ter teqen e ka me alkool, kjo eshte njera nga mos besimi i Kur'anit. 

nuk me behet deret se a e pine ai alkoolin, nuk ka rendesi, por kapadaia te flet ne emer te Islamit, dhe Kur'anit, eshte e pa pranuar, dhe ti mashtron njerzit kjo eshte tmershme. 

Por mendimi im eshte qe mos te thiren me Islam, askush nuk ju ndalon ate qe bejne, le te divorcohen nga islami.

Mos haroni se ka edhe me te rezikshem se keta siq jane KADIJANIZMI DHE SEKTI AHMEDIJË

Selam

----------


## Bani gjk

Selam (paq)

Onpeja un e di qe ka lloj lloj sektesh, un e kom cek edhe nje her ktu ne forum, qe nje person qe nuk i beson Kuranit hak ( qe nuk eshte i ndrryshuar as nje germ) Pejgamberit Muhamed hak dhe gjitha kushteve te islamit hak, aj person nuk eshte musliman dhe as qe ka te bej me islamin.
Edhe un pot kutpoj qe ka sekte edhe mat  rrezikshem, ne turqi eshte nje sekt qe nuk i besojin si pejgamber Muhamed a.s por Aliut, por ata i besojn edhe kuranit hak (kjo te befson), por me gjith ate, ata prap jan QAFIRA edhe nuk ka diskutim.

E sa per qe te flet aj ne emer te islamit Kjo eshte kret diqka tjeter, aj ahmaki apet mir qe e pin alkoholin ashiqare, dhe jo si munafiket te bejin lloj lloj tradhtia mbas shpines, sikur qe po bejn shum imam ne lindjen e mesme.

Per ne emer te islamin sod po flasin gjith, per fat te keq. Edhe bin ladeni po thot, jihad o ju musliman, kush nuk ben jihad nuk eshte besimtar i vertet ... Nje tjeter imam , ktu ku jetoj un para nja dy jave ka then ne nje intervist, qe gjith muslimanet jan ne luft me usa dhe evropen, dhe  ka ma ardh koha qe do te ju fitojm edhe juve. Jan trranu shteti nerwegjez, tash eshte tu ber shteti debate, per ta perjashtuar nga shtetit nerwegjez  hehe (aj qasi wehabi i  afganistanit ishte), aj ishte nje imam i bukur i madh ktu ne nerwegji, etj raste.
Shum Imam sod per sod po i mashtrojin besimtaret e shkret dhe po ju shperlajin trunin, shiko ne irak qfar ndodh me vetvrasje !!!! Subhanallah 

Tragjedija me e madhja eshte, qe te gjith mendojn se ne jemi ata te vertetet dhe gjith  te tjeret jan te devijuar !!!!!
Edhe un e kisha pas te njejtin mendim si ti, ata qe i bejin kto gjana te mos i bejin ne emer te fes Islame, por per fat keq kto po ndodhin kto gjana, por ne duhemi sa me shum te lutem qe ti udhzoj Zoti ne rrug te drejt sepse skemi qfar te bejm ndrryshe.
Plus duhemi te jemi shummm te kujdeseshem, te mos i shikojm  gjanat vetem me nje sy por me dy sy.
P.sh : Ti shikojm gjith, edhe bektashit edhe wehabit, edhe te tjeret, jo vetem njeren pal !!!!

Allahu xh.h i udhzoft gjith besimtaret musliman, dhe i bashkoft sa me mir ...

Selam (paq)

----------


## hubejb

Nuk e di pse behet e gjitha kjo polemik kur eshte e njohur dhe nuk diskutohet ne fene Islame se nese nje njeri apo nje drejtim nuk beson nje fjale qe eshte e shkruajtur ne librin e Allahut (Kuranin) apo dyshon ne te, atehere ai person apo ajo grup konsiderohet e devijuar dhe nuk pranohet ne gjirin Islam.
Kurse sa i perket Bektashizmit ky eshte perplot me mbeturina te tilla, ne perjashtim te besimtareve te tij ne kohet e hershme te cilet e kane falur namazin, jane larguar nga alkooli, dhe shum e shum gjera te tjera.
Ndersa besimtaret e tashem bektashi jane katastrof vecanerisht mund te them per besimtaret qe i kam ne qytetin tim.
Besimtaret bektashi nuk e falim namazin, edhe ate plus e mohojne e nese e mohon nje fjale te Kuranit atehere si mund te thot dikush se beson ne te, tjeter budallaki cka bejne keta njerez eshte vardisja duke u lutur neper vorreza kinse keta te vdekurit po japin dicka, ne vend se ti luten Allahut i cili eshte i gjithmundshem dhe i gjithdishem, vetem mos me thuani se kerkojne ndermjetesim te ta se injorantet nuk dine cka eshte ndermjetesim e cka eshte kerkes.
Dhe me katastrofa cka bejne keta besimtare eshte mbyllja e perbashket te cilen e realizojne keta, ne te cilen mund ti bjere rradha edhe dikujt prej familjareve, por shyqir kete cmenduri besimtaret e qytetit tim e kane lene dhe nuk kam njohuri se e bejne nje gje te tille, dhe besoj se edhe qytetet e tjera jane vetedijesuar per gabimin dhe turpin cka sjell ajo.
Por keto fjale cka thashe nuk jane e gjitha ka edhe shum devijime te tjera te cilat nuk jane aspak me te vogla se keto cka i permenda.
Dhe se fundi e lusim Allahun qe ti vetedijesoje dhe udhezoje ne te verteten, gjithashtu kjo vlen edhe per na.

----------

